# MMJ TV : The Cannabis Connoisseur Connection (weekly youtube channel)



## theccc420 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey guys, many of you know me from some of the other forums and from my channel, but for those of you who don't, my names Shane and I have a weekly weed show on my youtube channel. It's called 'the Cannabis Connoisseur Connection'. To find my videos, just search "theccc420" Be sure to comment and subscribe! i'm always looking for new ideas for upcoming episodes/new material to go over to dont hesitate to share!! Thx guys






[video=youtube;Iz5_RkIKnSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz5_RkIKnSA[/video]

[video=youtube;UNwSq8bCqjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNwSq8bCqjg[/video]

[video=youtube;MOBZaq_zbM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOBZaq_zbM0[/video]

[video=youtube;SI68BB0EKgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI68BB0EKgc[/video]

[video=youtube;IbUR-3DA-CY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbUR-3DA-CY[/video]

[video=youtube;qtmlA8E8zX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtmlA8E8zX8[/video]

[video=youtube;2CAxnc1Bpdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CAxnc1Bpdk[/video]

[video=youtube;sj1ZcvZvlFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj1ZcvZvlFE[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 3, 2010)

r yall like a ghetto chubbs n tank or wat


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 3, 2010)

only watched the bob episode lol


----------



## theccc420 (Dec 4, 2010)

dababydroman said:


> only watched the bob episode lol


Oh man that is by far the worst episode, nothing like the other episodes! i suggest you give it another chance haha


----------



## theccc420 (Dec 4, 2010)

dababydroman said:


> r yall like a ghetto chubbs n tank or wat


Yeah...sorta, except we actually know OUR SHIT. Taking nothing away from chubbs, but just take one look at his bong collection and you'll see he's far from a connoisseur. Although he did just step his game up a little bit with the double circ toro...either way.

we aint promoting nothing either...
you're getting ACCURATE, UN-BIASED information....not 'NUGGETRY' information...
Hope this helps


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 4, 2010)

i see,well shit keep it up.


----------



## theccc420 (Dec 7, 2010)

EPISODE 9
[video=youtube;RuV7bEi_sq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuV7bEi_sq0[/video]

EPISODE 10
[video=youtube;kxDw0YP4rl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxDw0YP4rl0[/video]

EPISODE 11
[video=youtube;l7C9qbYNqPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7C9qbYNqPQ[/video]


----------



## jrinlv (Dec 7, 2010)

Subbed, funny shit man, I like it.....JR


----------



## theccc420 (Dec 9, 2010)

thx man, I'm glad you can you're enjoying them. I think imma do a mega strain review for the next episode with like 8-10 kill strains. Also got a new 2010 BC glass showerhead bubbler im stoked to show you guys.


----------



## theccc420 (Dec 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;v4p575M8Z5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4p575M8Z5A[/video]


----------



## theccc420 (Jan 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;KmiaA78gAQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmiaA78gAQs[/video]


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 7, 2011)

love the show. but why do u keep saying that chemdog 91 is a sour d x og kush? some of ur lineages are off a little. i heard a lot of dispenseies like to rename old strains for marketing reasons. so the game is all twisted up dude. blackberry kush was created by OrGnKiD it is blackberry x white rhino crossed with bubba kush. shishkaberry is dj short blue x afghani. another version is avalon form next generation.


----------

